# well I decided



## BOXCAR (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm going to do the league thing again. It's been a few years since I was on a team. We picked the name *Natural Hazards*. We start 2 weeks from today. Yes I'm excited to play league again. 

boxcar


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I love that name!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Kinda looks like me in the picture duffing a simple putt.
I forgot I coach a team and I get to play during work


----------



## skeener (Mar 11, 2008)

I used to play in a league at work but then they started making me punch out to go play.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Natural Hazards that a great name. you'll have to keep us updated on your games through the season.


----------

